# Google- Takeda launches IBS unbranded site - Medical Marketing and Media



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Medical Marketing and Media<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Takeda launches IBS unbranded site**Medical Marketing and Media*Takeda is observing *Irritable Bowel Syndrome* (*IBS*) Awareness Month with the launch of an unbranded website for patients called Let's Talk *IBS*. *...**IBS* runs in families: Study<nobr>Press TV</nobr>Study: Hypnotherapy Could Ease the Pain of *IBS*<nobr>Oromo Index</nobr>*IBS* patients' families more prone to symptoms too<nobr>Reuters</nobr><nobr>Business Wire (press release)</nobr> -<nobr>Chemist+Druggist</nobr> -<nobr>Daily Caller</nobr><nobr>*all 26 news articles »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

